# new user here...



## vorsprung A6 (May 20, 2008)

hey all. i'm new on these forums but i've been looking on here for years. i own a 2001 Audi A6 2.7T quattro with 81k miles, and i've owned it for almost three years now. i'm more of a volvospeed and swedespeed guy, as i have a 1998 volvo S70 T5 and a 1995 Volvo 855 Turbo. here are a few pics of my cars:








































here's a pic of volvospeed's meet at the south philly ikea on april 6th:








and the audi, of course







although this was back when i had just got it!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: new user here... (vorsprung A6)*

Nice looking rides you have there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Any plans for the A6?


----------



## vorsprung A6 (May 20, 2008)

*Re: new user here... (EK20)*

well i'd love to start... i was thinking something like Lowering springs, sportier shocks and struts, 02+ hood, LED Tails (where can i find those?), GIAC chip, Exhaust upgrade...what are more popular options for a free-er flowing exhaust with some heartier sounds?
AWE tuning is practically right around the corner from me, and i'm thinking of just taking a drive on down there to see what they can do.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: new user here... (vorsprung A6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vorsprung A6* »_well i'd love to start... i was thinking something like Lowering springs, sportier shocks and struts, 02+ hood, LED Tails (where can i find those?), GIAC chip, Exhaust upgrade...what are more popular options for a free-er flowing exhaust with some heartier sounds?
AWE tuning is practically right around the corner from me, and i'm thinking of just taking a drive on down there to see what they can do.









A good spring/shock combo would suit you well. I need to get on that too actually. Not that I needed to test it, but I loved the APR chip trial. The 2.7T with a chip is a whole different beast from stock.
A good exhaust would really do wonders for the 2.7T. You can check out some videos on Youtube of the 2.7T with a good exhaust that sounds amazing.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: new user here... (vorsprung A6)*

Welcome to 4T! Nice rides you got there


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: new user here... (PerL)*

being on the topic of volvo, thier i5 2.5T is orgasmic.


----------



## vorsprung A6 (May 20, 2008)

*Re: new user here... (an_a6)*

my 2.3 is more potent








yeah the 2.5 is pretty beastly in the R, but when people begin to mod it, the 2.5 can't take much more than 350hp and the head begins to crack


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: new user here... (an_a6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *an_a6* »_being on the topic of volvo, thier i5 2.5T is orgasmic.

Well, then the Audi i5 2.2 20VT is multiorgasmic


----------



## vorsprung A6 (May 20, 2008)

*Re: new user here... (PerL)*

speaking of which, i heard some rumors that the 2010 or 2011 TT is going to use a Turbocharged I5 with 365hp and they're in the planning stages right now...


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: new user here... (vorsprung A6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vorsprung A6* »_speaking of which, i heard some rumors that the 2010 or 2011 TT is going to use a Turbocharged I5 with 365hp and they're in the planning stages right now... 

wouldnt surprise me, thatd be an amazing car. it seems like a lot of european cars are running blown i5s? is the three (maybe one?) seriest a blown i5?


----------



## vorsprung A6 (May 20, 2008)

*Re: new user here... (an_a6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *an_a6* »_
wouldnt surprise me, thatd be an amazing car. it seems like a lot of european cars are running blown i5s? is the three (maybe one?) seriest a blown i5?

double blown V6


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: new user here... (vorsprung A6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vorsprung A6* »_double blown V6









After a chip, it's a beast!


----------



## Corporaljohnson (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: new user here... (vorsprung A6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vorsprung A6* »_well i'd love to start... i was thinking something like Lowering springs, sportier shocks and struts, 02+ hood, LED Tails (where can i find those?), GIAC chip, Exhaust upgrade...what are more popular options for a free-er flowing exhaust with some heartier sounds?
AWE tuning is practically right around the corner from me, and i'm thinking of just taking a drive on down there to see what they can do.










Depending on how low you want to go and your budget, You could do the Koni Fsd setup. As for the led tails I got mine off ebay from goingfast. Alot of guys are going APR for there software/chips and exhaust. I personally like Unitronic and will be doing a custom exhaust w/ magnaflows as it is cheaper


----------



## Cor32rado (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: new user here... (vorsprung A6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vorsprung A6* »_
double blown V6









I believe its a double blown I6


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: new user here... (Cor32rado)*

Yeah, BMW have never used any V6 for at least the last 40 years, no I5 either, for that matter.


----------



## vorsprung A6 (May 20, 2008)

*Re: new user here... (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_ no I5 either, for that matter.

it's a shame







they would make a killer 5 cylinder i think.
and yeah. I6... whoops


----------

